# Prim :)



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm kind of obsessed with Prim. You know that parent that is constantly following people saying "look at this new picture of my baby!!"? Well that's me.. only it's a hedgehog not a baby lol. Sooo

Look at these new pictures of my baby!

Prim with my dog completely ignoring her.









Her first trip outside.

















Hehe, she's too cute, I can't stop showing her to people lol.


----------



## tigereyes319 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thats fine that is what this site is for Bragging on the babies as well as getting information :lol: . If I could figure imjur out I would have more pictures to.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Maybe someone can help you? i love looking at hedgie pics! I'm obsessed with everyone elses hedgies too lol


----------



## tigereyes319 (Nov 10, 2012)

I think its more of me sitting down and taking the time to figure it out. It worked once for me and then it just linked the picture the next. Oh well but I do love showing off Shadow and the babies. Just have to get some better pictures of the lil ones.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Make sure you're coping the BBCode version of the link.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

she's gorgeous


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

Shes so cute! I have the same problem, most people know me as teh crazy hedgehog lady because ill do anything to show a new picture or tell a new Preston story But can you blame us they are too cute.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you for thinking she's cute and for supporting my addiction lol.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

OK... yes I have another one lol. This is the only place I can spam pictures of Prim without people going "seriously, enough with the hedgehog!" lol










I had her out while I was messing around on the computer. She was sound asleep on my lap in our favorite cuddle blanket  Every now and then I would move too quickly or something would startle her and she would puff up but I would stick my finger down for her to smell me and she would immediately relax. A couple of times she would lay her little snout on my finger and go back to sleep <3


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Prim is getting much better about letting me pick her up out of her cage without puffing up. I just set my hand down and let her smell if for a minute and then she lets me scoop her right up. Hardly any puffing or huffing at all! Anywho, we had another photo shoot today so I thought I would share


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I have been able to get back into a schedule with Prim which makes me happy. We finally got our house mostly put together after some renovations. I get her out every day while I'm home watching TV or sitting at the computer for some snuggle time. She really likes it when I wear this old tshirt b/c it opens at the top and she can burrow inside it. While she's moving around getting settled it tickles to no end! Here are some new pictures of her 

















These are the pictures of her in my shirt. I think it's sweet


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

those pictures are cute. I know how it is about the picture overload. I get that sometimes on facebook. I was thinking of making my Sonic a Facebook just for the heck of it and have on there the life a hedgie. I have a bunch of pictures I would make a thread about him. lol It is always good to see pictures of other peoples pets(babies) I do the same thing with my dog and sugar gliders but mainly sonic and my dog. sorry about the babbling.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh I have people all the time telling me I post a lot of pictures. I offer to show them how to hide me from their timeline if it bothers them lol. I'm considering making Prim a part of the blog I already have. Like making her own "segment" each week.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Prim is so delicate and pretty. She looks like she actually enjoys having her picture taken. I really like the ones where she looks directly at the camera. I think every hedgie should have his/her own Facebook page and his/her own blog!


----------



## OllieTheHedgie (Aug 4, 2012)

Aww! I'm always jealous of everyones great pictures considering my baby boy is pretty camera shy! anytime a camera comes out up go all the quills! :roll: :lol:


----------



## PrincessK (Oct 25, 2012)

It's funny that you say that about making your Hedgie a facebook page. My baby Harper has a twitter! I don't run it- I volunteer in a Canada-wide organization, and the members love her! One of the members in a different province runs it and borrow pictures from me to use.

I also am up front with people who follow me on twitter that if they don't like hedgehogs they should unfollow me quickly!

Harper's twitter is @HarperHedgehog
and mine is @Kaylee_scout

Any other Hedgie Tweeters out there?!


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I just tried to make sonic a facebook but it is not letting me. it says that facebook requires all user to use their real name. anyone got any sugestions to how I can make him a facebook?


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Hmmm I'm not sure about that. You might have to make him a separate email account too. 

I have my instagram below in my signature that is FULL of pictures of Prim and my dog and cat, among other things lol. 
My twitter, which is also spammed with Prim pictures is @JulieAnneStev lol

And for the record, not all of her pictures are that good lol. It took me FOREVER to get the one on the top right lol. I finally got my boyfriends phone that will take a whole bunch of pictures in a row. I spent like 5 minutes just to get 2 good shots. If you look at my instagram/twitter I think I posted a few blurry shots. I try not to post those just b/c they're blurry and it bugs me lol. 

Hope to see new followers on instagram and twitter soon!!!! And I hope you're able to make your hedgie a facebook!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

New pictures of my girl 


























Annnddd Prim wants to wish y'all a Happy Valentine's Day...


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is just beautiful! I particularly like pictures one and four with her tiny pink limbs and hands. So sweet!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

She is so tiny and cute. Happy Valentines to you all too!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

She IS tiny!!! She's only 284g and shes 7 months old but her body frame itself is very petite so she doesn't really look underweight! She LOVES to run though lol.

Thank you all for enabling my compulsive need to post every picture I take of her LOL! Not only do y'all enable me, y'all seem to enjoy it too


----------

